# Amt's 1957 Chevy



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, since a Ferrari model made it to the fourm, I thought I would post my 1957 Chevy 210 Del Ray 2 door post.

I built this car a few years ago and won 2 gold trophys for it. One was at the World of Wheels show in Calgary alberta and the other was at the Rocky Mountian Modelers Club show later that same year.

I did my research on this car. The 210 Del Ray was Chevy's specialty car from 1955-1957, and it's position on the ladder was in between the top of the line Bel Airs and the middle class 210 model. In fact, it was the top of the line 210.

This car had a special Metalic Brown and Beige 2 tone paint scheme that was shared only with the Bel Air wagons. No other Chevy cars had this combination. Like the "lesser" chevy cars, the 210 had the matching roof paint scheme in the side spears.

The upholstery was simular to the standard 210 with the exception that the Del Ray had all vinyl seats instead of the cloth / vinyl combination. Also, this paticular 210 has the optional fuel injection set up. 

The chrome was stripped down using Easy Off and all the seam lines were sanded out. I rechromed the bumpers using Alclad II Laquer Chrome ALC 114 sprayed through my airbrush. The window posts were added using sheet styrene. The Bel Air upholstery was filed away and sanded out. It was rebuilt using strip styrene. Also there are some half down windows.

The chrome strip on the hood was cut out to prototype specs and glued to the hood. All other chrome was Bare Metal Foil. The fuel injected engine is wired to the correct firing order. 

Dog dish hub caps are cut down from the kit supplied full size hub caps. There's even valve stems in the rims.

The car also sports Danish Liscence plates. (I had to use them somewhere!)

Enjoy!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Just to show you the interior.....

Modified 210 Del Ray upholstery : 











Kit supplied Bel Air upholstery :


----------



## eyecandy (Oct 2, 2005)

Looks great!!!!!!!!

I love the detail in the interior!!!!!!

TOp shelf work!!!


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

nice work i love 57 chevies:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice work! :thumbsup: Excellent detail on the interior! I enjoyed the pics.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

MadCap,
Great pics. How did you get the pic of the interior? Cut the roof of the car off? Cool effect, regardless.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I took the interior pic before I assembled the model. I was chronicalling my work in progress.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You are an artist!


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Quality work! Nice Paint scheme too!
Great history lesson on the 210 DelRay.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*"I took the interior pic before I assembled the model."*

Ohhhhhhh, so it's a _model_.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes...a model. I was looking at it on the shelf and I noticed I also cut out some sun visors and added them onto the kit.


----------



## farmersamm (Sep 12, 2007)

Haven't done models in years. Took it up again. Lot has changed.

Can the Alclad Chrome be used over acrylic color coats, or do you have to use a special primer? I,ve been using silver paint for door handles and wipers, and I really don't like the way it looks. I'm hoping the chrome laquer is the answer.

Thanks. Neat car. My Uncle owned one when I was a kid.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow! I forgot this post was here!  

I sprayed my alclad through an airbrush over top of a coat of Tremclad flat black. They don't really recomend painting it on with a brush. I can see why as it is very thin. 

What I would suggest for the door handles and window trim is some Bare Metal Foil, which is like Cigarette foil with a sticky back. The Bare Metal Foil company sells it in 5 colours. Aluminum, Chrome, Gold, Copper and Black. they may have some more colours out, I'm not too sure. 

The other thing to try is Testor's Model Master chrome enamil paint. I find it to be a bit shinier than regular silver paint and since door handles are so small, people can't generally tell that they aren't Bare Metal Foiled.


----------



## farmersamm (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------

